# USC Admission Requirments (International GPA)



## Cameron (Dec 17, 2002)

I was wondering if the GPA for The film Production department is a large defining factor in eligibility for admissions

or is it more SAT/supplemental material based?


I would like any info on this for USC/Chapman

Or the pluses and minuses of chapman and USC

Thanks

http://www.flamingdonkey.netfirms.com/flaming%20donkey.jpg


----------



## Cameron (Dec 17, 2002)

I was wondering if the GPA for The film Production department is a large defining factor in eligibility for admissions

or is it more SAT/supplemental material based?


I would like any info on this for USC/Chapman

Or the pluses and minuses of chapman and USC

Thanks

http://www.flamingdonkey.netfirms.com/flaming%20donkey.jpg


----------



## MIND RITE (Dec 29, 2002)

Not too sure about USC, but I visited Chapman over the summer and had a session with a councilor about the school and things.  He told me that "unfortunately they administration puts harsh pressure on the film department to pick students with high GPA'sÃ¢? then he went on to say that it was to insure Chapman's status as a ranting school...grade wise.  Although most film schools to my understanding require at least a 3.0 or B average.  Sat scores don't mean a thing to the college if you are coming in at junior level, which you must do at most all film schools.
	To speak on Chapman more thoughÃ¢?Â¦to me it is CaliforniaÃ¢??s best kept secret.  Although it cost an arm and a leg to go to Chapman, it has a lot going for it.  First offÃ¢?Â¦the school plans on building a Studio, called Ã¢??Chapman StudiosÃ¢? real original I know, but mind blowing if you think about it.  They want to build both New York and Paris Street blocks, 3 or 4 sound stages and outline the studio with new offices and classrooms.  The school even has an agreement with some network to film a T.V show in one of the studiosÃ¢?Â¦ MUCH WORK FOR GRADUATES AND STUDENTS! Maybe...weÃ¢??ll see, but thatÃ¢??s what they say at least.  Also, I heard from another student (nothing official) that students and alumni will be allowed to film at the studio for free! So that in itÃ¢??s self maybe be worth the 30+ thousand to go there a year.
	Not to make this post any longer but I thought I should add that the school gives a lot of financial aidÃ¢?Â¦especially if you have good grades, I just got a package from the school that said they would paid for 1/2 the tuition, but that doesnÃ¢??t include the 10 thousand a year housingÃ¢?Â¦so you gotta think about that too!  Hope I was a help!

~Don't Let BUSH Exploit 911~


----------

